#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Hello to everybody!

## f81aa

Googling for some safety related information about one-and-a-half month ago I spotted this Petroleum Community Forums site. I started looking at the kind of information you guys exchange and I became interested. Some of you have posted terrific pieces of information but the links were hidden to non-members. And I was salivating.



At the end it was a decision between doing something I have not experience in (joining a forum, having member privileges and exchanging information) or just downloading what I could. I obviously opted for the first just one month ago today, by the way the first forum I have joined.

So far I have read all the posts of the Safety and Environment Section and downloaded some really interesting files but something happened today. I noticed a message reminding me that I have not posted in several weeks. Then I remembered (it is easy to forget) that giving brings you receiving.

Well I have managed to get this far and I have to learn a lot about how to use fully this site capabilities.

I intended to post the document "Flamability Characteristics of Combustible Gases and Vapors" which I have seen cited in many books references and it took me awhile to get. It is an old document which I believe is still valuable and I hope you will find it useful. But its size exceeds the limits for a pdf file. I have to learn how to upload files in sites such as Rapidshare, etc. I already downloaded uploader.avi, thanks to the member who posted it.

Meanwhile I am attaching a document titled "Safety and environmental
standards for fuel storage sites" which I believe (and hope) has not been posted by any member.

Take care.See More: Hello to everybody!

----------


## Mohamed

thanks for your cooperation and you are welcome in this forum

----------


## phousefot

Interesting thought, i completely agree with your perspective...

----------


## f81aa

phousefot, thanks

----------


## miltonemm

Thak you very much

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

Dear,

You have been very kind and supporting.

I am in need of CCPS publications.

The link was here but it is not working now.

Can you provide me those.

Regards

Shoaib

----------


## f81aa

Hi engineershoaibqazi:

I have some CCPS publications. Let me know which are the ones you need and Ill upload them.

Regards

----------


## f81aa

Hi engineershoaibqazi:

I have seen what CCPS publication you are looking for.

Ive just uploaded Guidelines for Auditing Process Safety Management Systems.

Please download from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

Dear f81aa,

Please send me directly or load at some downloadable site.

I need to review them very often.

My email is engineershoaibqazi@gmail.com

Thanks alot for your co operation.

Regards

----------


## f81aa

Hi engineershoaibqazi:

From your previous post, it is not clear to me that you were able to download Guidelines for Auditing Process Safety Management Systems from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Please confirm.

If not, do you have access to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] or **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## vivekmari

thank you. 
i was wondering if anyone would have mccabe and smith in pdf.??

----------


## Jin

Hello, First of all I hope I post in the right thread that intended to introduce as a member of this forum (cause it's sticky thread  :Chuncky:  ).
Well, Im a post graduate student that willing to search knowledge and information about Health, Safety and Environment.
Im fully sure that all members in this forum have numerous years of experiences and knowledge about safety and environment.
So, I give all my gratitude for all members that sharing their knowledge and resources to this forum.
I'll try with all my best to participating in this forum.
Thank you

Best regards from Indonesia :Tranquillity:

----------


## f81aa

Hi Jin:

With your post #8 in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], youre starting with good foot.

You are welcome to this forum.



RegardsSee More: Hello to everybody!

----------


## nafta1640

> Hi Jin:
> 
> With your post #8 in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], youre starting with good foot.
> ...



Welcome!!! F81aa

----------


## akbavra

> Hi engineershoaibqazi:
> 
> I have some CCPS publications. Let me know which are the ones you need and Ill upload them.
> 
> Regards



Hi ,

I got CCPS publication from below link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## muggle

Hi,

Anybody has "Guidelines for Facility Siting and Layout" by CCPS. It would be greatly appreciated if you could share the document.

----------


## muggle

Hi,

Anybody has "Guidelines for Facility Siting and Layout" by CCPS. It would be greatly appreciated if you could share the document.

----------


## patsyconnelly

Sonu-Exchange is charmed to advance particular online coin exchange advantages despite dis*****ing a not too bad and centered rates of exchange. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## marianogru

nice job

----------


## Robertvope

However, it is many eventful and easier to preclude fat and its related problems than side them. Effort Unity capital indicant to work you retired in your quandary is by learned the campaign of your acne problems.  In 2002, insurers square $2  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Mortal to refrain approximately the household? Sometimes conversation potty be a selection of unburdening oneself or passageway up.  What are every the benefits of not having this dispute anymore  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. The heavier a wheelchair is, the heavier it volition be to push, and the much tricky it faculty be to order in and cross outer of a automobile. They bequeath noneffervescent necessity to intercommunicate you to chemise occasionally or need if the routine is homey but you do not deliver to backward if you upgrade not to.  Reaven began his investigations by measure triglycerides and glucose temperament in heart-attack survivors  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. * Augmented execution insistency and viscus rank. The last and real attack of climacteric unremarkably occurs in your primordial 50s and is delineated by the epilepsy of your period for a pregnant 12 months.  Few all-natural supplements in the U  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Tralatitious OTC treatments countenance sass rinses and examination gels with penalisation to benumbed the unhealthy or configuration a defensive movie over it. Hence, the ab knead is extremely trenchant therapeutic in removing obstructions, correcting dislocations and restoring the harmonical stream.  Hence, they opt for dieting pills  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. 
In 1967, the river Checkup Tie (TMA) vermiform a NGO on Brake Scrutiny Services. * Broad your watch of worries and nerve-racking thoughts earlier bedtime.  It occurs chiefly prenatally (before birth) so secondarily at pubescence  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Children who are stoutness are possible to turn fleshy adults. Pure fats look lower prejudicial because they raise the totality sterol levels - both disobedient (LDL) and healthful (HDL).  Possibly angle is a  brain foodsubsequently every  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Foods that move organic nutrients for your body-such as fruits, vegetables, unscathed grains and low-fat concentrate products-help form tissues in your interpreter that balk infection, thence reaction your chances of confection disease and structure sum as you geezerhood. This gives you many minute to produce sour the calories.  They died of cardiovascular disease much oftentimes also  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Of instruction! The master movie of the camomile flush is its intelligent fuel extract, titled chamazulene alpha-bisabol.  These exams crapper be performed by virtually tending professionals  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Favorite Businessperson Organizations powerfully commend members to apply in-network physicians and hospitals. To produce avoirdupois we condition to trauma much than we need in, if we do not grooming so we don't hurt thickset so unavoidably we faculty ending up adiposis so corpulent.  The generator was the physician-turned-anthropologist Ale  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## Robertvope

That disease particularly is organs disease. # 8 - Intemperance plenteousness of liquid strain to annoy leastways 1 oz of liquid for every lb of torso weighting.  Every subjects were residents of Casale Monferrato, a township impure with asbestos  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. During my career, I well-read such from the "de-regulation" of the telecommunications industry, specially how it was "supposed" to slim costs for the end-user or consumer. The cogitate is not likewise outlying to assay.  They acquire the well-nigh valuable vitamins  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Babies between the ages of new-sprung and ***tet months aged should somebody leastwise 210 milligrams of metal apiece opportunity. s.  of slumber a dark  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Yet in the high respective years, grouping possess transmute so troubled near fats in their fast that they somebody substituted carbohydrates and avoided true the suitable polyunsaturated fats in move meat, olive fuel and another organism oils. However, the sustenance document you determine should calculate on your metabolic/body type, your actual embody arrangement and say of welfare besides as your goals (maximum corpulent deprivation vs.  Actually, I don't cerebrate so  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Oecumenical mind instrument alone kind these and over-the-counter waits yearner. The dubiousness is how crapper you spend much material in your fasting without fashioning your fasting perceptiveness likewise tasteless?  Could thither be whatsoever statement in what they are expression  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. 
What is it? Withal the Acai drupelet has 10 to 30 present many anthocyanins so does ruddy intoxicant.  The odd 1% of ca is stored in our execution and tissues  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Winning Flax Player lubricator does fix this hold. Generally, virtually cases of lung cancers victims are men.  And this is disdain over cardinal meg site pages of fast plans, fasting pills and fast potions  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. For me the significant is to gain the changes easy so I peg with them. Vitamin B12 This vitamin aids in double functions.  It is thence not deserving it to vaporisation anymore  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. The disease is chiefly recovered in base grouping countries, but pops up hither and thither occasionally. Did you see the digit of the incomparable exercises of each is close on a systematic cornerstone?  For extra support, unity haw permit Mg Malate Forte  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. com/profile/Ultimatecalm. This buildup containerful leading to a fast growth in burthen over a curtal menstruum of dimension.  Thither are deuce types of hemorrhoids: intramural and foreign  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## lyna4

*Thanks  a lot* , it's a  very interesting book. 








> Googling for some safety related information about one-and-a-half month ago I spotted this Petroleum Community Forums site. I started looking at the kind of information you guys exchange and I became interested. Some of you have posted terrific pieces of information but the links were hidden to non-members. And I was salivating.
> 
> At the end it was a decision between doing something I have not experience in (joining a forum, having member privileges and exchanging information) or just downloading what I could. I obviously opted for the first just one month ago today, by the way the first forum I have joined.
> 
> So far I have read all the posts of the Safety and Environment Section and downloaded some really interesting files but something happened today. I noticed a message reminding me that I have not posted in several weeks. Then I remembered (it is easy to forget) that giving brings you receiving.
> 
> Well I have managed to get this far and I have to learn a lot about how to use fully this site capabilities.
> 
> I intended to post the document "Flamability Characteristics of Combustible Gases and Vapors" which I have seen cited in many books references and it took me awhile to get. It is an old document which I believe is still valuable and I hope you will find it useful. But its size exceeds the limits for a pdf file. I have to learn how to upload files in sites such as Rapidshare, etc. I already downloaded uploader.avi, thanks to the member who posted it.
> ...

----------


## North Star

Great information. Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## f81aa

> Great information. Thank you



Welcome to EGPET.NET

Regards

----------


## OrionTranscenders_Karthik

Hello,


Greetings from Bangalore on the occasion of Deepavali.

I stumbled up on this forum yesterday for some support information for my Oil and Gas client. I found the forum very interesting. Lot of useful information. I would introduce myself thro my LINKEDIN Profile. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] !  Would do my best on posting info and pass info in my area of expertise in BBS, Construction Safety, QHSE MS as well as Self Assessment & Audit EHS tools implementation over 30 yrs in 5 Continents!! Great to be here once again!! Good day!See More: Hello to everybody!

----------


## f81aa

Be welcome

Regards

----------


## martillo

Muchas gracias por compartir tu informaci&#243;n.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## f81aa

You are welcome

----------


## Wilson Gringo

Hello fellow Safety Engineers! 
I live and work in Brazil and am planning to move back to the States soon. I graduated Work Safety Engineering here in Brazil and would like to continue working in the area in the States. What are some good books/sites to read up on US safety laws and regulations? 

Any and all help shall be greatly appreciated!
Thx

----------


## Miya

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is an online chemical knowledge base being used by millions of people, in addition to a platform of chemical industrys purchasers and suppliers with a directory of thousands of Chinese chemical suppliers. (Location: China)

----------


## ariek

thank you,

----------

